#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Unerklärliche Pleuraergüsse >

## Feuerschlucker

Guten Tag,
wir suchen nach einer möglichen Ursache für die Erkrankung unserer jetzt 15-jährigen Tochter. Sie leidet seit 4 Jahren unter ständig wiederkehrender Pleuraergüsse. Sie wurde zwischenzeitlich in verschiedenen Kliniken untersucht. Glücklicherweise sind keine Erkrankungen der Lungen, des Herzen und weiterer inneren Organe erkennbar. Sie ist ansonsten gesund. Diese Pleuraergüsse treten jetzt zwischenzeitlich in 14 tägigem Rhythmus auf. Sie nimmt dann hochdosiertes Cortison für 5-7 Tage. Einige Tage nach dem Absetzen fängt die Erkrankung erneut an. Als letzte Therapiemöglichkeit bieten uns die Ärzte das Verkleben der des Rippenfells mit dem Lungenfell an. Wegen der damit verbundenen Einschränkung in ihrer Wachtstumsphase und beim Sport seen wir dieses als allerletzte Alternative. Eine Ursachenforschung ist für uns zunächst sehr wichtig. Wir suchen deshalb dringend einem Behandler/Spezialklinik, der sich mit dieser sehr seltenen Erkrankung Erfahrung hat.

----------


## kaya

Hallo Feuerschlucker, 
sind die Pleuraergüsse nach den hochdosierten Cortisongaben verschwunden? Kontrolle per Röntgen oder Sonographie?
War Deine Tochter schon in einer Lungenfachklinik?
Welche Befunde haben sich bisher ergeben?
Für eine Klinikempfehlung, gib bitte mal eine Postleitzahl an... 
LG und gute Besserung 
Vera

----------


## Feuerschlucker

Hallo Vera, 
ja nach der 5-7-tägigen Cortisoneinnahmen (erst 50 mg, dann 25 mg) sind alle Symtome verschwunden. Die Sono-Kontrollen fanden nur in den Zeiten der Klinikaufenthalte statt. Derzeit besteht keine  ärztliche Behandlung, weil eben die Ursachen nicht erkannt werden können und die Cortisonbehandlung die Pleuraergüsse verschwinden läßt.
Wir wohnen in Süddeutschland, zwischen Stuttgart und Nürnberg. Sind aber bezüglich weiterer therapeutischen Maßnahmen nicht regional gebunden.
Bislang gab es schon diese Klinikaufenthalte: 
Lungenfachklinikum Wangen/Allgäu: Hier wurde auch mittels OP eine Sondierung des Pleuraraumes mit der Sonde sowie eine Gewebeprobe entnommen. Alles o.B. 
UNi-Kinderklinik München: Komplette Blutanalyse und allgemeinen UNtersuchung: kein Befund.
Kinder-Rheumaklinikum Garmisch-Partenkirchen: Unsere Ärzte gaben uns diesen Hinweis, weil die Symptome nach Cortison verschwanden. Allerdings fehlen die typischen Indizes für Rheuma. Unser Tochter hat zwar beim Ausbruch der Pleuraergusserkrankung ein extremes Kälteempfinden und friert, aber keine Gelenkschmerzen oder ähnliches.
Umweltklinik Augsburg. Keine Auffälligkeiten auf Umwelteinflüsse (Wir hatten anfangs den Verdacht auf eine Chlor-Allergie, weil diese Ergüsse immer nach einem Schwimmbadbesuch auftraten. Hatte sich aber nicht erhärtet).
Uniklinikum Heidelberg, Abt. Torax..: Röntgen und Sono u. Blutuntersuchung: o.B.
Es gab auch bereits 3 Punktierungen, wobei die Untersuchung der Gewebeflüssigkeit keine bakerielle Erkrankung ergab.  
Alles schon eine ziemlich lange Geschichte. Danke für Deine Unterstützung

----------


## kaya

Hallo Feuerschlucker, 
so wie sich das anhört, ist tatsächlich schon alles untersucht worden, was nötig ist. Was mir auffällt bzgl. Schwimmbad: wenn es nicht das Chor war, vielleicht waren es die unterschiedlichen Druckbelastungen in der Lunge unter Wasser. Kann ich aber auch nichts Näheres zu sagen. 
Falls Du es nicht schon kennst, www.lungenaerzte-im-Netz.de 
Wenn Du Dich dort registrieren lässt, könntest Du sicher adäquatere Antworten erhalten, als in diesem Forum. Betreue selbst Beatmungspatienten und habe dort auch auf Fachfragen schon sehr hilfreiche Antworten von Professoren bekommen. 
Versuch´s mal. 
Und dann noch etwas, dass sich sehr banal anhört. Deine Tochter in mitten in der Pubertät, totale Hormonschwankungen inclusive. Ich habe als Kind und Jugendliche ganz massiv Asthma gehabt, bin auch häufig mit Cortison behandelt worden. Kurz nach meinem 16. Geburtstag war es von einem Tag auf den anderen weg... 
Drücke Euch die Daumen... 
LG Kaya

----------


## Feuerschlucker

Hallo Kaya, 
vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung. Bei der Deutschen Lungenhilfe kamen wir leider auch nicht weiter. 
LG Feuerschlucker

----------


## josie

Hallo Feuerschlucker!
Ich habe hier im Urlaub eine junge Frau kennengelernt, die aus unerklärlicher Ursache 3x hintereinander einen Pneumothorax (Zusammenfall eines Jungenflügels) erlitten hat.
Während der notwendigen stat. Behandlung, wo sie eine Bülau-Drainage erhielt konnte die Ursache nicht ermittelt werden.
Die einzigste Therapiemöglichkeit die man ihr empfohlen hat, war das Verkleben der des Rippenfells mit dem Lungenfell an. 
Sie hat es machen lassen, das ganze ist jetzt 6 Monate her und sie hat seither keinerlei Beschwerden mehr.
LG Josie

----------


## Feuerschlucker

Hallo Josie,
vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Wir werden wahrscheinlich auf dieses Therapie zurückgreifen, da wir ansonsten keine andere Möglichkeit sehen. Wegen des Alters (15) werden wir jedoch den OP-Zeitpunkt noch etwas schieben.
LG Feuerschlucker

----------

